# 1-Test Cyp conversion



## stayinfit (Apr 12, 2013)

So I've seen this on a list and was wondering if it would be any different than other conversions and how high a mg.  What is the 1 in front for?  Thanks


----------



## striffe (Apr 13, 2013)

1-Test Cyp is a product that contains 200mg of the Dihydroboldenone Cypionate.Dihydroboldenone, most commonly known as 1-testosterone, is a 5alpha reduced form of the steroid boldenone. This lack of 5alpha reduction with the compound allows users to administer it without suffering the negative side effects associated with this chemical reaction but also eliminates the benefits as well. Boldenone is not the only steroid that shares similarities with dihydroboldenone. In fact dihydroboldenone is chemically identical to the drug methenolone except for the 1-methylation that is apart of methenolone (1). 1-methylation was of course added to methenolone to make it more available when taken orally and thus dihydroboldenone is not efficiently utilized when administered orally, although it was once sold over the counter in tablet and pill form. Some of these over the counter preparations of the drug were done utilizing a delivery system similar to Andriol, i.e. producing an oil-solubilized product with dihydroboldenone. This would still not be a relatively worthwhile system of delivery to use however if one wanted to maximize the potential of the compound. Intramuscular injection is by far the most efficient method of administration to use as with most anabolic steroids.As mentioned above, dihydroboldenone is structurally similar to methenolone and boldenone and less so to testosterone despite the commonly used name for it, 1-testosterone. For this reason some female athletes may be inclined to use the drug as well. The potential for development of symptoms of virilization still remain but are not as severe as with synthetic testosterone or other harsher drugs. This is not to say however that dihydroboldenone is a mild drug. To simplify the explanation of exactly what the drug is, it is to boldenone as dihydrotestosterone (DHT) is to testosterone. This would explain why the effects of the drug, both positive and negative, are so dissimilar to those of boldenone. Like testosterone and dihydrotestosterone, a portion of the boldenone that a user administers converts to dihydroboldenone. Also similarly, dihydroboldenone like dihydrotestosterone does not convert to anything else past that compound.The frequency of dosing with dihydroboldenone depends on the ester used with the compound. Seemingly the most popular current ester to produce the drug with is cypionate. Typcially, males would use a dosage of 200-400mg Dihydroboldenone Cypionate a week.


----------



## striffe (Apr 13, 2013)

Im not sure what the conversion would be like. But I would start with the standard 2/20, snd 200mgs/ml seems to be the norm.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 13, 2013)

It holds great at 200mg/ml... Would not go higher. 

On a side not DHB is fucking amazing stuff- may be my all time favorite injectable and oral to be honest


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 13, 2013)

Not a big fan of cyp1..too much for what u get..better compounds out but to each their own..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Not a big fan of cyp1..too much for what u get..better compounds out but to each their own..



I thought you've never even tried DHB?


----------



## stayinfit (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you for all your inputs.  I was thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 14, 2013)

stayinfit said:


> Thank you for all your inputs.  I was thinking about giving it a try.



Have you ever ran DHB? Fuck I don't know anyone who doesn't love it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 15, 2013)

Lol..quit being nosey enigmatic. I didn't try it cause I heard it grows tits.  m1 is what the yetty likes but carefully..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol..quit being nosey enigmatic. I didn't try it cause I heard it grows tits.  m1 is what the yetty likes but carefully..



Yeah, there are no estrogen if sides what so ever, nor prolactin related ones. I've been keeping an eye on your Sasquatch ass- I've seen you bashing by beloved DHB for a while now... I think you may have confused with another hormone.

Either way your a Sasquatch and everyone knows that you can trust a Sasquatch LoL .


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 15, 2013)

While 1-Test Cyp for sure causes a more phenomenal increase in strength there is a reason you don't see it on every source board being discussed and that is because it is simply inferior to what is more readily available. They should have made a 1-Test propionate or acetate or pp or some faster acting ester as it  would cause a much more potent effect as we can see in its oral counterpart M1T. Very similar to boldenone i also read, save you money for walmart enigma... jst kdn . Worth trying if price is right..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> While 1-Test Cyp for sure causes a more phenomenal increase in strength there is a reason you don't see it on every source board being discussed and that is because it is simply inferior to what is more readily available. They should have made a 1-Test propionate or acetate or pp or some faster acting ester as it  would cause a much more potent effect as we can see in its oral counterpart M1T. Very similar to boldenone i also read, save you money for walmart enigma... jst kdn . Worth trying if price is right..



I wouldn't say it's not worth it- it's only second to Tren.. And every one else I have ever encountered who has used it as well has felt the same.

mg per mg I think it's only second to Tren. I need a lot of gear to grow, and 400mg of anything but Tren and DHB is not enough. I would say that DHB is one of the more potent compounds out there.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 16, 2013)

Sounds good.. maybe someone can do update that Is currently doing research.?


----------



## harley009 (Apr 17, 2013)

Got my hands on some but won't be brewing it until next summer. Heard EO is required and won't hold without it.


----------



## J.Lizzle (Jun 26, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> It holds great at 200mg/ml... Would not go higher.
> 
> On a side not DHB is fucking amazing stuff- may be my all time favorite injectable and oral to be honest



I've heard it wont hold at much higher than 100mg/ml mate?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 26, 2013)

Its close to base so 100 mg ml seems max to me mate.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 26, 2013)

J.Lizzle said:


> I've heard it wont hold at much higher than 100mg/ml mate?



I've pinned 200mg/ml from a few different sources. So not sure how they got it to hold, plus I know of anothe guy who just brewed it at 200mg/ml and its holding fine as well.

I will be pinning it here in a few days so I will let yu know.


----------



## J.Lizzle (Jun 26, 2013)

Id love to get it to hold at 200mg/ml...but would be gutted if it crashed!

Do you reckon 100mg Mast E + 100mg 1TestCyp would be ok?

If you get any recipies that worked for higher than 100mg let us know please


----------

